# one time poly ?



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi, 
Silly quesiton, maybe:

But is there any reason NOT to just apply one coat of Polyeurethane and call it a day ?

I understand the 2nd coat is probably so to get any spots missed the first time, but I'm specifically making cribbage boards, and I don't know if there's a significant difference as to one coat versus two if I take my time and am very meticulous on the first coat. I'm sure other applications for different purposes would require multiple coats, like door and trim mouldings.

Also, I'm wondering if something like tung oil or danish oil would be a better alternative for my cribbage board project. If anyone has other suggestions please, I welcome them. Thanks in advance.

Just curious. Thanks for all the knowledge.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Depends on what wood your using to be honest but the only NOT to apply more than one coat of poly is generally the first coat is absorbed by the wood leaving a not so appealing look, but in theory if someone only wanted to use one coat there isn't any real product requirement based reason why to not do it , instead it more comes down to the look of the piece and the strength poly added.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I got what your'e saying. I'm still in the experimental stages of a lot of things, this project produced one of those questions. The wood I'm using is oak. The can always says to apply a second coat as part of the ritual, and a 3rd only if desired. Last night I did another transgression and put 2 coats on and did not sand in between. This morning, the piece looks better than I've seen on the ones before. Please, any other thoughts if even to say I've lost my way completely from inhaling the fumes would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve..

you can give applying a coat of sanding sealer prior to the poly. the sealer will help close up the wood pours thereby not allowing the poly to be absorbed as much on the initial coat..Like Paul said, alot depends on the wood your using. Expect open poured woods to not give you as good a result as a tightly poured wood...

bill


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

I will look into that. Thanks as always Bill for the insight.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Steve, If you dont like the poly, here is another alternative......Get some appropriate wood stain to your liking and apply to your crib boards, after you have rubbed it in and dry apply a coat of danish oil WITH the help of 600 to 800 wet and dry ACROSS the grain. This will act as a wood filler....rub it in well, apply another coat or two (whatever) bit of elbow grease and see what happens...you might be surprised.It will not be a high gloss, but a "warm" finish... If you have a buff with a mop....use it too......I would also suggest you try this on some scrap first to get the right colour from the stain. Regards....AL


----------



## talldean (Jun 29, 2010)

If you don't like the look of the poly, you could try getting a sponge and rubbing hard with some pumice and cooking oil, or pumice and water. It'll rub the finish much smoother than just poly, and leave it semi-gloss. If you then did the same thing with rotten stone instead of pumice, you'd get a gloss finish.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for the ideas.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I usually apply 2 coats of wax free sanding sealer then the poly. For me I spay all my finishes on. Use wax free sanding sealer if using poly as the poly will not adhere to the other sealers. I sand with 320 lightly between all coats to remove any dust nibs from the previous coat.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you James.
I may break down and get a spray gun or something. I know HF has some great deals on that sort of thing. I'm pretty much trying to use up of what I have on hand for my Poly in a can first, and then explore some of the different options I've read here. The nice thing is that I can save this thread for a rainy day and it's right where I left it down the road. Thanks again to all.


----------



## harrywc (Mar 20, 2010)

Used "danish oil" on lotsa stuff i built years ago... beautiful on black ash i used at the time. Found that unless you apply poly or something similar (light, wipe-on coat), it gets dry/dusty look over time (surface finish "dries out").


----------

